# Iphone tethering on Speakout Wireless



## cultivate (Mar 20, 2011)

wondering if anyone using an iphone on speakout wireless has been able to tether.

If so maybe you could provide some pointers I can't seem to get it working.

Browsing on the phone work great but haven't had any luck tethering it.

Thanks


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I do it every day. The trick is that you have to use a proxy. I use firefox for tethering because it allows you to enter a proxy independent of your network prefs. I'll post the proxy tomorrow from my computer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

10.128.1.69 
port 80


----------



## cultivate (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks! Works Great!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

so how is the speakout data working for you?

I was thinking of getting it when the y introduced it, but i read that it wasn't very fast or reliable and many apps didn't work with it. has that changed?


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Speakout has gone 3G in most areas now. It still runs through a proxy so you can't do apps that use voip like Skype, or third party messaging apps. The E-mail app will only work with Gmail set up as an exchange account. Other than that everything works as it should. My average cost for running it is less than $15 per month as I don't tend to make a lot of calls and am not a mega texter. Data is unlimited for $10 per month, outgoing texts are 10 cents and calls are 25 cents per minute with a huge local calling area. If you are not a heavy phone user its a great alternative.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

andreww said:


> Speakout has gone 3G in most areas now. It still runs through a proxy so you can't do apps that use voip like Skype, or third party messaging apps. The E-mail app will only work with Gmail set up as an exchange account. Other than that everything works as it should. My average cost for running it is less than $15 per month as I don't tend to make a lot of calls and am not a mega texter. Data is unlimited for $10 per month, outgoing texts are 10 cents and calls are 25 cents per minute with a huge local calling area. If you are not a heavy phone user its a great alternative.


Andreww... Have you tried a regular pop3 email account?


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I've been fooling around with a speakout sim recently. I purchased it to revive my original iPhone that I will give away as a Christmas gift to someone as an emergency phone. It's perfect for voice because you can load it up with 100 minutes for $25 and those minutes are good for a year. You also get Voice Mail, CLID, 3-way calling etc. By far this is the best deal for low volume calling. they're using Rogers network so you're covered wherever you have Rogers signal.

Then I decided to add a $10 per month unlimited internet option to the account and I'm shocked at what I'm able to do. I stuck the sim chip in my older 3G and I'm getting DL's that exceed 2 Mbps.

I have a sip client that works perfectly over the internet 3G connection. I have made and received calls for 1 cent per minute on it.

I haven't tried this with an iOS5 device yet but I'm reading accounts that facetime and MMS are working fine. It makes me wonder if you can take your sim and stick it in an iPad for $10 unlimited internet access, or run internet in your home for $10 per month. 

Basically you can use your idevices with the speakout plan and completely thwart the telco/cableco monopoly rules. Things are shaping up.


----------



## rivet (Aug 10, 2008)

Voip and messaging apps used to be not working, it is only working for the last few days for some reason. We don't know how long will it last given likely some users will start to abuse the plan. Anyway, enjoy it while you can. 



jimbotelecom said:


> I've been fooling around with a speakout sim recently. I purchased it to revive my original iPhone that I will give away as a Christmas gift to someone as an emergency phone. It's perfect for voice because you can load it up with 100 minutes for $25 and those minutes are good for a year. You also get Voice Mail, CLID, 3-way calling etc. By far this is the best deal for low volume calling. they're using Rogers network so you're covered wherever you have Rogers signal.
> 
> Then I decided to add a $10 per month unlimited internet option to the account and I'm shocked at what I'm able to do. I stuck the sim chip in my older 3G and I'm getting DL's that exceed 2 Mbps.
> 
> ...


----------



## rivet (Aug 10, 2008)

By the way, would you mind share with me what SIP app are you using via pm?



jimbotelecom said:


> I've been fooling around with a speakout sim recently. I purchased it to revive my original iPhone that I will give away as a Christmas gift to someone as an emergency phone. It's perfect for voice because you can load it up with 100 minutes for $25 and those minutes are good for a year. You also get Voice Mail, CLID, 3-way calling etc. By far this is the best deal for low volume calling. they're using Rogers network so you're covered wherever you have Rogers signal.
> 
> Then I decided to add a $10 per month unlimited internet option to the account and I'm shocked at what I'm able to do. I stuck the sim chip in my older 3G and I'm getting DL's that exceed 2 Mbps.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

rivet said:


> By the way, would you mind share with me what SIP app are you using via pm?


Oh well. It may be too good to be true - we'll see.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

andreww said:


> I do it every day. The trick is that you have to use a proxy. I use firefox for tethering because it allows you to enter a proxy independent of your network prefs. I'll post the proxy tomorrow from my computer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi are u able to give me a step by step of how to tether using speakout? Thanks!


----------

